

Life Plan - spencerfry
http://spencerfry.com/life-plan

======
gjm11
He "plans" to be CEO of Apple in 15 years' time. He thinks he'll be "on the
radar" for this on the strength of

1\. a startup doing VoIP;

2\. another startup enabling designers, artists, photographers, etc., to put
their portfolios online;

3\. another unspecified "game changing technology startup" he hopes to start,
although he doesn't have any idea what it'll be.

I venture to suggest that this may not be very realistic.

~~~
wallflower
"Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars."

Les Brown

~~~
davidw
The Cynic: or, more likely, you'll end up drifting in space endlessly.

I actually agree with the sentiment though, it'd just be nice to have a saying
that's a little bit more scientifically valid.

~~~
sorbus
Technically, if you're in space you're among the stars, at least as seen from
earth, even if you're actually far away from them, slowly using up all of your
oxygen in a ship which will soon become your tomb.

~~~
davidw
In those terms, you're pretty much 'amongst the stars' even while on earth, as
can be ascertained with a glimpse at the sky at night.

------
nzmsv
"If you want to make God laugh, tell him about your plans" :)

Even though I'm not religious, I think this is true, especially with respect
to startups.

~~~
alanthonyc
True enough, but you've got to love his ambition! He's twenty-five, it's all
in front of him. (Of course a lot of HN'ers are probably around that age
anyway.)

Plans are useless, planning is essential.

------
gsaines
It's always refreshing for me to hear about other startup CEOs talking about
investing more than 2-3 years in a web startup, thanks for that. We're coming
up on year 2 of our venture. We're making money, but we haven't broached 6
figures yet it sometimes feels like we're a failure. When we got into this, it
was supposed to be a 1-2 year commitment, now it looks more like a 4-6 years.
At least it's still fun!

------
theprodigy
now write out a detailed plan on how to achieve it or it will just be a dream
and never be achieved.

